# Stumpy Lake in Virginia Beach



## PacoPinkster (Aug 2, 2007)

Now I know it's freshwater, but why is it illegal to fish there? It's city property right?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i see people fishing on the over flow thing along elbow road all of the time. was thinking about doing it myself guess not. thanks for the info


----------



## PacoPinkster (Aug 2, 2007)

i actually just went golfing over there tonight, that's what made me think about the question...starter at the course told me that the conservation officer will just wait for people to show up and fish off the overflow right there...right before he writes them a $224 ticket, 

that's just what i was told...that place looks like a goldmine for bass, bluegill, and crappie.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i always saw peolpe so i knew there outta be fish in there


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Beware*

As a kid we fished there, some forty years ago great fishing but the place was full of cotton mouths.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

I have driven by the spillway everyday for the last 10 years going to and coming home from work. There are people there everyday. I have never seen a game warden there, much less writing anybody...Take it for what its worth...


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

You can fish below spillway. You *can not*, I repeat *can not *fish on the other side of the spillway. There are gigantic fish in the lake itself. I have seen pictures first hand of peple that live on the road that sneak over and fish the lake. There has been more than one "by the darkness of night and new moon" canoe adventure. Just don't get caught fishing in Stumpy Lake. Only thing I can think of is it is VA Beach and Queen Mayor says, no. I have lived in VA Beach all my life and can count on 1 hand the number of things this commonwealth does that actually makes sense.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

I definately agree with you about Va. Beach, Im just stating what *I* see on a daily basis, thats all...


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Cotton Mouth out the gazoo... be careful if your gonna poke around beyond the spillway.

The reason I've heard it's offlimits is, because it's part of the Norfolk resevoir system for drinking water.. which doesn't make sense, since they allow fishing in other resevoirs in the area. I've also heard something about unexpended WWII ordinance being on the bottom of this shallow body of water. 

Either way i've fished both sides of the spillway and have caught a few nice bass. I've also seen the warden out there warning folks that they can fish the spillway only.

There is a nice Shad run there at the spillway in the spring....


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sully said:


> As a kid we fished there, some forty years ago great fishing but the place was full of cotton mouths.


oh man u arent kidding . many years ago we went there at night and fished on the spillway , there were at least 3 large 4ft plus snakes.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

will call the city on Monday and get the scoop...... if it is illegal to fish why are there no signs posted???


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

There used to be signs, but if there aren't, then I think you'd be ok and only advised by a warden. Calling the city is your best option.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Fish4Food said:


> There used to be signs, but if there aren't, then I think you'd be ok and only advised by a warden. Calling the city is your best option.


Be careful with the posted sign deal. When it comes to hunting on property, to hunt on "posted" property, you have to have written permission from the landowner. To hunt property that is not posted you must have verbal permission...... Bottom line is, if Va, Beach owns it, youre screwed either way.....


----------



## PacoPinkster (Aug 2, 2007)

well as you drive into the golf course there are a few signs posted on BOTH sides of the entrance that say "no fishing in this area"...so i'm still a little confused on where you can, where you can't, and if you are supposed to fish at all...thanks for all of the input though everyone.


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

We discussed this on LIP tonight and the City does not own this property anymore, there are signs by the spillway deeper into the woods, the others that use to be there???


----------

